# Christmas Dinner at my place!



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

So Nate and I are staying in town for X-Mas this year and cooking up a glorious feast, and our friends Drew and Catherine are going to swing by, and bring some food. I downloaded a few christmas mix cd's, and will have A Christmas Story (you're gonna shoot your eye out kid!) and Scrooged (with Bill Murray - a classic!) playing on repeat on the tv and computer.

I have no decorations though since we just moved here, but whatever. i'll spray paint Bodie red and green! (kidding)

Anyone want to swing by? Bring some food or some booze?? PM me, i can send you the little menu we thought up of holiday essentials and who is making what so far.

We were thinking around 3:30, 4:00pm for dinner. Maybe hangout at the pool earlier in the day and then head to Byblos Hotel for some drinks or something afterwards (or stay here if we want to!)

Im going to make this dish of phyllo dough flaky pastry baked around brie with a cran-raspberry spread inside. Its delectable and i will use it as bribery to turn our small get together into a blow out party!  Anyone game?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Whilst I admire your Christmas spirit, I have to say......you do realise there are a LOT of weirdos on this forum, right? Do you really want them to know where you live?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Whilst I admire your Christmas spirit, I have to say......you do realise there are a LOT of weirdos on this forum, right? Do you really want them to know where you live?


are there??? wow, i'm shocked LOL

what can they do? bring fireworks and blow the place apart 

andreea, i'm in! i've got plans for the xmas brunch on sat, but nothing planned for friday, so if you will have me, i'm ready to pitch in.

why don't you pm me and let's exchange phone numbers and stuff?

i love spontaneity!! what's wilder than spending xmas in a muslim country with people you haven't seen in your life


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> are there??? wow, i'm shocked LOL
> 
> what can they do? bring fireworks and blow the place apart


Are you giving people ideas? 

Seriously, would you really send out an open invite to everyone on the forum for dinner at your place? I know I wouldn't.

I'm just trying to give Andrea a bit of a heads up that she should expect a lot of weird responses and there would be no way for her to know who can be trusted who can't. She's new to the place, just trying to help a little bit.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you giving people ideas?
> 
> Seriously, would you really send out an open invite to everyone on the forum for dinner at your place? I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I'm just trying to give Andrea a bit of a heads up that she should expect a lot of weird responses and there would be no way for her to know who can be trusted who can't. She's new to the place, just trying to help a little bit.


yep! but i would ask anyone who comes to get a no-objection certificate from one of our lovely mods


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Heheheh,that sounds crazy but still funny!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG! I was just about to say that I'm amazed Bon Bon hasn't confirmed yet, but I guess he/she just did...or maybe not.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Pam :
Why would I have to confirm? maybe would do so when I see the number is completed 
You never know ...hehehehehe


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Pam :
> Why would I have to confirm? maybe would do so when I see the number is completed
> You never know ...hehehehehe


You were looking for a forum gathering, weren't you? Here's your chance


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe yes 
depending on the one hosting it.
BTW, Bon Bon is she 
hehehehee


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

heheheheheheeee


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Was it that funny ? hehehehe
not too bad then


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yes hehehehehehehe


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Am I mistaken Pam??


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pammy by weirdos do you mean you and Jynxy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think NYE is at Cami's


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

well there ya go Cami, Pammy has just donated your place for a NYE party! So stock up on the beers and get ready!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Let me know my role in that area..although I would always prefer somewhere with music,DJ,crown....Beers too


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

crown? How does that work? You could be in charge of Bon bons!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> crown? How does that work? You could be in charge of Bon bons!


Meant CROWD )
For myself, I think ill hit 360 or trilogy for the dance floor ,not sure yet
u?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Pammy by weirdos do you mean you and Jynxy


You been stalking us Moe? I think we've just outed one weirdo 

And I would hope that Cami knows I'm only joking about her NYE party!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@BonBon, not decided yet! Think it will be last minute but I have always managed to get the flu the last 2 years so I might expect that too 

@Pammy, yes I have lol

@Cami, does this mean that there won't be a NYE party at your place? Or is it actually at Pammy's place


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I dnt like to plan it on last minute but thats how it looks like.
FLU?what a bad luck?take all ur vitamins ahead then


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cami said:


> yep! but i would ask anyone who comes to get a no-objection certificate from one of our lovely mods


You want one of us to verify anyone on here is not crazy?? How would we know? I'm with Pamela on this.

Anyway, we assume you are all nuts. It saves time.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

hehehehhe,
thnx 4 the addition Elphaba


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:loco: :biggrin1: :suspicious: 

What a brave soul....


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You want one of us to verify anyone on here is not crazy?? How would we know? I'm with Pamela on this.
> 
> Anyway, we assume you are all nuts. It saves time.


did not say "anyone on here," but "anyone who comes," and i don't think there will be many 

in any case, i think we managed to scare the pants off andrea... she hasn't posted a second comment yet    you bad bad lot 

as for nye's at mine, i'll have to ask the cat if she'd like to be entertained as her owner is going to party somewhere else... i do have some beer in the fridge though


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

cami said:


> did not say "anyone on here," but "anyone who comes," and i don't think there will be many
> 
> in any case, i think we managed to scare the pants off andrea... she hasn't posted a second comment yet    you bad bad lot
> 
> as for nye's at mine, i'll have to ask the cat if she'd like to be entertained as her owner is going to party somewhere else... i do have some beer in the fridge though


ahh just read this now we are headed out to go see harry potter (finally!)

please no murderers are allowed over my house. blood is a pain in the as* to clean up.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

and you would know this how?!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Andrea, haha... dont worry. Pamela is just worrying a tad much. Between Nate, Bodie and me, I think we can take on any psychos that show up. Is Andrew from Illinois coming with his girl Lexi? They were cool to talk to! Then again I am biased because they are from my neck of the woods. 

I will certainly try to make it, depending, as I have a Christmas dinner planned at Emirates Towers, Im just not sure if its ON Christmas Eve or Christmas Day... Ill call or text ya to see whats up. Cami, I look forward to seeing you again if I end up going! 

Ho ho ho...... merry christmas!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

cami said:


> yep! but i would ask anyone who comes to get a no-objection certificate from one of our lovely mods


I suppose that just means taht I'm excluded .. LOL


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Andrea, haha... dont worry. Pamela is just worrying a tad much. Between Nate, Bodie and me, I think we can take on any psychos that show up. Is Andrew from Illinois coming with his girl Lexi? They were cool to talk to! Then again I am biased because they are from my neck of the woods.
> 
> I will certainly try to make it, depending, as I have a Christmas dinner planned at Emirates Towers, Im just not sure if its ON Christmas Eve or Christmas Day... Ill call or text ya to see whats up. Cami, I look forward to seeing you again if I end up going!
> 
> Ho ho ho...... merry christmas!


I'm not worried. It's not my house that everyone's coming to!  it's just that people often mistakenly assume that EF is like Facebook where everybody knows everybody...but its not like that all. These posts are available for everyone to read, even non-members. There's a reason why most of us here use nick names. Besides, if not everyone from the forum is invited then its a bit unfair to post it here and if everyone is invited, then its just plain silly to give out your address and number to whoever confirms.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Andrea, 

Are you making Bodie wear a santa hat or reindeer antlers?  
I wonder if he still remembers me....

Anyway, lets move the people that already confirmed to email so everyone can get CC'd and we can figure out who is bringing what, what do you think? I figure let people private message you their email addy.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you sure you'll make it this time? No "last minute sickness"? :boxing::boxing::boxing:



Nightshadow said:


> Andrea,
> 
> Are you making Bodie wear a santa hat or reindeer antlers?
> I wonder if he still remembers me....
> ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Are you sure you'll make it this time? No "last minute sickness"? :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Shush! Im still sick! But I started taking some antibiotics, lots of vitamin C and eating fruits and veggies. Im feeling fine now and certainly by Xmas ill be more than ready to party you under the table Ari. 

You guys never told me how football went?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Partying under the table eh ... I have yet to see that happen ... 

I'll be happy to pass on the thrown to ya tho ...


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Partying under the table eh ... I have yet to see that happen ...
> 
> I'll be happy to pass on the thrown to ya tho ...


 and 

Pretty much everyone backed out. Lexi's family is in town so Andrew is spending xmas with them, everyone else is headed to Madrid for xmas/new years. Nate thinks its strange to have a xmas where nobody knows anybody (even though i said its like inviting Noel with a few of his friends)

Im married to a humbug i guess?

Anyways, dinner is off for now until i reconvince him if that happens. But xmas brunch sounds so much more appetizing than cooking! 
And Noel, Bodie remembers you. He only has to meet a person once and they are imprinted in his head. Hes the Temple Grandin of dogs.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Andrea, haha... dont worry. Pamela is just worrying a tad much. Between Nate, Bodie and me, I think we can take on any psychos that show up. Is Andrew from Illinois coming with his girl Lexi? They were cool to talk to! Then again I am biased because they are from my neck of the woods.
> 
> I will certainly try to make it, depending, as I have a Christmas dinner planned at Emirates Towers, Im just not sure if its ON Christmas Eve or Christmas Day... Ill call or text ya to see whats up. Cami, I look forward to seeing you again if I end up going!
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please keep the personal conversation to PM. The forum is for info and advice, not a chatroom. OK? As Pamela says the info on here is fully in the public domain so people should be a little careful, and considerate, about what they say.

Thank you.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> me too
> 
> actually, i was counting on you cooking some


Me?? Oh you dont want to try my cooking... best thing I know how to make is cereal. 

Well Andrea, let us know where to meet up instead of your place then and we can go have some drinks and dinner there I guess, or even brunch sounds nice like you said, then at least its a public place and you guys wont feel awkward about meeting new forum members. Maybe one of the restaurants in town has nice Christmas decorations? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## abhibose (Dec 23, 2010)

I will for sure be at Byblos!


----------

